
2008 AWS Start-Up Tour - paulsb
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/08/2008-aws-start.html
======
cperciva
Are any YCers going to the Seattle event? I'm planning on driving down from
Vancouver.

------
gasull
Anyone going to the LA event?

